# 32Gb on sale



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just fund this. Good luck getting them, it says that they have 5600 units.

https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Phsyclone79 said:


> Just fund this. Good luck getting them, it says that they have 5600 units.
> 
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


thank you for this, trying now... but they won't accept my billing address when creating an account. wth.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup can't create an account here either.


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

kurtis.austin2 said:


> thank you for this, trying now... but they won't accept my billing address when creating an account. wth.


+1 I'm mad now.


----------



## kansasjeremy (Aug 23, 2011)

i keep getting "error occurred during submission"


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm not quite understanding what is going on with the damn thing.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Got my hopes up


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, I haven't try yet cuz I ordered mine through b&n so far good.


----------



## kansasjeremy (Aug 23, 2011)

i ordered from barnes and noble too, check your email.. it probably got canceled


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone try to call or something?


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

I check my email every 5 min!!!


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Phsyclone79 said:


> Wow, I haven't try yet cuz I ordered mine through b&n so far good.


when did you order? i ordered at 11:20pm PST last night (Aug 21)... order went through and everything, but got an email today about them cancelling.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"kurtis.austin2 said:


> when did you order? i ordered at 11:20pm PST last night (Aug 21)... order went through and everything, but got an email today about them cancelling.


Today 7 am CST. I hope goes through. No email. Even contact them and still good.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

it won't. if my order didn't from last night, yours won't from this morning.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

No one is home at insight from 8PM-AM Eastern Time.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Shit I hope they still have in stock.


----------



## kansasjeremy (Aug 23, 2011)

i ordered from b&n about 2am today and got a cancellation email just a few hours ago.

as for insight.com. keep trying guys. after several attemps i finally got my account created. after shipping the 32gb comes to $161ish


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

my shipping keeps saying not determined... i can't figure out how much shipping is


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

insight.com...is this place legit???


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes they are legit.


----------



## kansasjeremy (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm gonna pass on this site. HP apparently still has a whole warehouse of touchpads they're gonna ship off to other retailers and restock their website.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

If they really do have over 5600 in stock, I'm sure it'll still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

Account created, trying to order now. Server is being a *****.


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

this site is so ungodly slow. I've been trying to check out for 10 minutes.

*edit*
https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA

^^^ this site is ludicrously slow. rootzwiki is nice


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

The server is obviously overloaded... I'll check back at 0445... :/


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thed said:


> Account created, trying to order now. Server is being a *****.


No luck here either


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

Everytime I am almost done. I get to choose shipping, then I get a 504 error -________-
then it cant contact server and i continue to cry inside


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel the pain!!


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

Now it give me a 504 error code!!!


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

I just ordered one from here. Looks like their back online


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

kansasjeremy said:


> i'm gonna pass on this site. HP apparently still has a whole warehouse of touchpads they're gonna ship off to other retailers and restock their website.


Out of curiosity, how likely do you guys think this is? Insight's site is back up, and it currently says they have about 800 of the 32 gig. I'd really prefer the 16, but I'd rather not miss my chance to get either by waiting and seeing if more actually come back in stock.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

FreeAgent said:


> Out of curiosity, how likely do you guys think this is? Insight's site is back up, and it currently says they have about 800 of the 32 gig. I'd really prefer the 16, but I'd rather not miss my chance to get either by waiting and seeing if more actually come back in stock.


I've been checking the site all morning and it has said 833 in stock for the past two hours. I find it hard to believe that not a single device has been sold in the past two hours, which leads me to believe that their inventory count is not accurate...


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

after quite a few tries i just got an order to go through here! hope i get it! said 760 left when i got it to go through.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Busy signal...


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just now I was able to also place an order for the 32GB, it said 765 in stock, already received confirmation email, will see.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

717200 said:


> Just now I was able to also place an order for the 32GB, it said 765 in stock, already received confirmation email, will see.


same here...confirmation e-mail right after i placed order. 745 in stock. lets hope this worked. i really only wanted a 16gb, but figured i could easily swap with someone for the cash difference and be all good if i really wanted to. $170-ish to my door.
i am now excited....


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, seems like their checkout is working fine now. Picked up 3 16gb units for christmas gifts. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Said stock 745 when I placed mine.. so we will see what happens... fingers crossed.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Said stock 745 when I placed mine.. so we will see what happens... fingers crossed.


says 721 now....getting more excited.



MyPDAphone said:


> Yep, seems like their checkout is working fine now. Picked up 3 16gb units for christmas gifts.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


i looked for 16gb and only found ones with "call for availability" and a price of over $400. did you find it for $100 on the site? if you did, shoot us a link


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Says Call for Availability now.. on hold now, I wonder if the order went through for me...


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Try again quick, it said 688 instock now for the 32gb


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

I still didn't get a cancellation email from b&n. So I'm stuck there so far. It says shipping date Aug 24.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone ever get through to someone calling Insight? I was on hold about 20 minutes and then the phone just hung up.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried Insight for 45 minutes twice and ended up with a disconnect/busy signal both times. I got my order in before 9:45 last night when the numbers were still over 5600 and I have very little faith that the order will be filled at this point.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I got 2 ordered, they authorized the CC for the amount of the sale, and got a confirmation email. We'll see...


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I called them and their message on their phone system is "We're out of stock on ALL HP Touchpads"

Talked to a sales guy (15 or so minutes on hold), gave him my order #, he said "Well you're not going to get that most likely. We're WAAY oversold on that."

I asked him "So, am I going to get a cancellation email then?"

"No, we don't do that."

"So I just have to wait to see if I get it or not?"

"Yep."

So I went on to tell him that I'm a consultant with 20 years in the business, and that I've never seen a vendor do that kind of a thing. He apologized, and said that their website for some reason wasn't updated properly.

What a sh***y company, IMO.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a shame.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

wow, so no hope with insight then, I ordered one earlier today


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

mee too...only time will tell. this is my last effort to get one though. i am done with this.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Just talked to them and they are saying that it is due to a 2 day credit hold on all new accounts. She did not say anything about them being out of stock or that the order would not go through.

Don't have much faith but will have to see. I placed a second order with them just as a precaution so who knows.

Talked to someone else and they are saying otherwise. Not sure who to believe but I have my doubts either way.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered a 16gb from Insight at 9:45 cst last night. I just got an email from a sales rep saying that the order will not be filled. At the time that the price dropped when I began trying to order the site showed 309 in stock. When I finished 90 minutes later it showed 304 left, which I believed because the site was impossible to navigate through due to all of the errors.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just checked the order status on insight, it say completed now, not in process anymore, anyone else?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

717200 said:


> Just checked the order status on insight, it say completed now, not in process anymore, anyone else?


When did you order?


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

This morning


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

717200 said:


> Just checked the order status on insight, it say completed now, not in process anymore, anyone else?


just checked mine and it is also 'completed" 
ordered mine around 10:30am EST.

still not optimistic at this point, but i guess this is better than nothing.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I have two orders pending and both say processing still. One was from last night at 9:30cst and the other was from this morning. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

same with mine, i ordered this morning and it shows:

Order Status:CompletedPayment Type:Credit CardCredit Status:Released


Not sure what the Released credit status means.. there's no tracking numbers.. don't really have a good feeling about it.


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

mordant80 said:


> same with mine, i ordered this morning and it shows:
> 
> Order Status:CompletedPayment Type:Credit CardCredit Status:Released
> 
> ...


This is what mine says too. I also checked my bank, and my CC has been charged.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good idea, I will go check my cc.

edit: Just checked my CC, it still shows pending charge.

I need to go for a bike ride, I am going crazy being on forums and online the whole day


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the released means the order/hold has been released. Looks good I would say.

I have two orders in with them and am hoping at least one goes through.


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

717200 said:


> Good idea, I will go check my cc.
> 
> edit: Just checked my CC, it still shows pending charge.
> 
> I need to go for a bike ride, I am going crazy being on forums and online the whole day


I know what you mean. I have got to get some work done!


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got two Insight orders, two 32GB and two 16GB (placed in that order). My 16GB order is still processing by the card has been released. 32GB still on hold. Placed it this morning.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blank said:


> I've got two Insight orders, two 64GB and two 32GB (placed in that order). My 32GB order is still processing by the card has been released. 64GB still on hold. Placed it this morning.


There is no 64 GB...


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> There is no 64 GB...


I believe there is a 64gb white version. Don't know if it was really ever released. They talked about releasing it in Europe first so who knows if it was ever available here.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha sorry, got my numbers mixed up... :blush:


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone else get an estemated delivery date yet?
just checked my order and i am getting an EDD of 8/30. 
credit satus: released
getting excited :erm:
View attachment 1330


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a date of 8/31 but my status is processing, not completed and my credit status says credit ok. I got an email from a sales rep saying that I probably wasn't getting one but am still hoping.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

When did you place your order, and which version, pjsockett?


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?ascen...us&language=english&tracknumbers=951738545898

Ordered from insight at 10:50 am Today EST. woot


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice, great news, I selected the ground shipping.


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

I figured the extra 10 or so dollars was worth not having the heartache of waiting a week to see if it really shows up.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

"blank said:


> When did you place your order, and which version, pjsockett?


Last night at 9:30 for a 16 gb


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Woot! Now my order says fedex for shipping, doesn't actually give a tracking number but says "TRACKN" instead. BUT, there is a serial number for the touchpad listed on my order now. I ordered around 9am est this morning (8-23). It's looking like i'm actually getting one of these


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Did anyone else pick the cheapest, SLS shipping option, and has confirmed theirs is on the way?


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

blank, damn man, it sounds like we are in the same boat... I also picked the cheapest sls shipping, nothing here yet either


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I also had SLS shipping picked. I talked to insight yesterday, and they said if you made cutoff, and they feel like there will be a shipping issue, they will contact whatever number you provided. I have an APO address (overseas military) and did not see an option for USPS, so I just left it alone. The zip automatically updated my address with the APO, so hopefully they are smart enough to use the correct shipping for me... (if it sends)


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what sls is but I chose the cheapest shipping and just got my tracking #.......yaaaaaayyyy
Edit: maybe not. Got a FedEx " #" but it is just "TRACKN"....maybe just an early state of the order or something but at least it is something


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks like it either stands for: Shipping List Service or it is an actual freight company named SLS International... http://www.slsinternational.com/freight-rate-quote.html


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Does everyone have an estimated date of arrival on their order page? Even if a tracking number hasn't been provided? Mine says estimated date of August 29th, but no type of tracking # or anything yet and still says processing...


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

mine says august 24th for estimated doa


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got my tracking #. will be here on Friday!!! cant believe i actually got one.  have faith Brotheren....Insight seems to be following through.
ordered yesterday at about 8:40am.
1- 32GB


----------



## k4ce (Aug 22, 2011)

Insight, ordered yesterday around 10:30 am edt.

I have seen that "Estimated Delivery Date" on my order disappeared for a while and shows up again now, which is same as "Date Entered".
This happened twice since yesterday.

No tracking or order status update yet. I selected SLS shipping 

Anybody else seeing this on their orders?


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered around 10 am central yesterday. I selected SLS 2nd day, but now I wish I would have selected Fed-ex next day. I guess is does not really matter if they run out though. I have never heard of SLS before. My order is still in Processing and Credit Status is Released. I hope it changes to completed/shipped today! :smile3:


----------



## k4ce (Aug 22, 2011)

Insight: Both my "Order status" and "Overall Delivery Status" show "Completed".
No tracking info yet.

Does this mean my order is being shipped ?
Anybody seen this ?


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's what my order (which I placed 8/23 at 12:01pm EST) says:

Date Entered: August 23, 2011
Est. Date Of Arrival: September 06, 2011
PO #: 
Order Status: Processing
Payment Type: Credit Card
Credit Status: Released
Overall Delivery Status:	Processing


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

acex008 said:


> Here's what my order (which I placed 8/23 at 12:01pm EST) says:
> 
> Date Entered: August 23, 2011
> Est. Date Of Arrival: September 06, 2011
> ...


Mine says the same except, I placed mine at 10 am CDT and my Est. Date of Arrival is August 31. Still waiting...


----------

